# Irina Shayk - walking the runway at the Bottega Veneta fashion show during New York Fashion Week 09.02.2018 x10



## brian69 (11 Feb. 2018)

​


----------



## MetalFan (11 Feb. 2018)

:thx: für Irina at work! :drip:


----------



## queenbey12345 (18 Mai 2018)

Irina sieht wunderschön aus


----------

